# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  unità locale o sede secondaria

## sabrinallt

Buongiorno a tutti, 
devo aprire un'attività di servizi in forma di snc, ma nella città dove opereremo non abbiamo un locale di proprietà dei soci, ma in un comune vicino disponiamo della abitazione di un socio. 
Mi rendo conto che queste possono essere domande da principiante ma, sul sito della cciaa ho trovato modelli x dichiarare sede secondaria e x unità locale. Che differenza c'è? l'ul è più come una sede operativa? ho notato che nel modello s5 si dà x scontato che l'attività venga svolta nella sede legale.....x cui vorrei sapere se c'è modo di dichiarare nell'atto costitutivo solo la sede legale, e svolgere l'attività in una sede operativa diversa senza perà passare una seconda volta dal notaio...come mi sembra di capire si debba fare dai modelli x ul e sede secondaria della cciaa....mi piacerebbe sapere cosa ne pensate...

----------


## sabrinallt

la mia domanda nasce proprio dal fatto che per la cciaa ai fini del diritto annuale l'ul e la sede secondaria scontano lo stesso diritto annuale, da quanto ho letto, il problema è che leggendo i modelli per la dichiarazione dell'una e dell'altra mi sembra che in entrambi i casi si passi dal notaio...
pertanto ne deduco l'inutilità di dichiarare solo la sede legale nell'atto costitutivo...tanto cmq devo ripagare il notaio...a meno che qualcuno di voi non mi sappia dire qualcosa di più in merito.
inoltre leggevo he per entrambe nel modello di dihiarazione si deve indicare il o i soggetti preposti e le funzioni...un pò come se fosse una sede operativa aggiuntiva a quella operativa già coincidente con la sede legale, mentre io vorrei indicare una sede legale dove non c'è e non accade nulla ed una sede opertiva distinta dove effettivamente i soci lavorano! è possibile? in che modo?
la discusione non mi sembra tanto superficiale....

----------


## Contabile

Potete pensare di indicare come sede legale presso la quale viene svolta l'attivit&#224; l'appartamento del socio nel comune vicinorio. Non ci sono ostacoli a questo.

----------


## LucZan

Basta non denunciare nessuna attivit&#224; svolta presso la sede legale (per la quale comunque si paga il diritto camerale sia che si svolga che non si svolga alcuna attivit&#224 :Wink: .
Le sedi secondarie sono di solito corrispondenti alla "sede legale italiana" di imprese residenti all'estero. 
Unit&#224; locale - Nozione
A norma dell’art. 1, comma 1, lett. e), del D.M. n. 359/2001, per unit&#224; locale si intende l’impianto operativo o amministrativo-gestionale, ubicato in luogo diverso da quello della sede, nel quale l’impresa esercita stabilmente una o pi&#249; attivit&#224; economiche, dotato di autonomia e di tutti gli strumenti necessari allo svolgimento di una finalit&#224; produttiva, o di una sua fase intermedia, cui sono imputabili costi e ricavi relativi alla produzione o alla distribuzione di beni oppure alla prestazione di servizi.
Si tratta, ad esempio, di laboratori, officine, stabilimenti, magazzini, depositi, studi professionali, uffici, negozi, filiali, agenzie, centri di formazione, miniere, alberghi, bar, ristoranti. 
Sede secondaria - Nozione
Le disposizioni in materia di diritto camerale non risultano delineare espressamente la nozione di sede secondaria.
Al riguardo, si segnala che, con riferimento alle finalit&#224; dell’iscrizione nel Registro delle Imprese di tali sedi, la Corte di Cassazione, con la sentenza 16 maggio 1997 n. 4355, ha avuto modo di precisare che esse, anche se organizzate in forma societaria, non rilevano, sul piano giuridico, come centri autonomi di imputazione giuridica; pertanto, la loro iscrizione nel Registro &#232; finalizzata a rendere manifesto il vincolo organico esistente tra l’impresa e le sue ramificazioni e non gi&#224; ad evidenziare una separazione giuridica rispetto alla sede centrale.
Alla luce di tali considerazioni, sembra quindi che il legislatore abbia inteso assoggettare al versamento del diritto tutte quelle entit&#224; che, pur non costituendo un singolo centro di imputazione giuridica, presentano tuttavia un’autonomia tecnico-amministrativa, per quanto pi&#249; limitata rispetto alla sede centrale. 
ECCEZIONI DI UNITA' LOCALI DA NON DENUNCIARE AL R.I. MA EVENTUALMENTE AI SOLI FINI IVA.
Le direttive ministeriali tuttora vigenti, con riguardo all'obbligo di denuncia dei depositi quali "unit&#224; locali", dispongono che vanno denunciati solamente quelli aventi rilevanza ai fini della dichiarazione d'inizio attivit&#224; IVA ad eccezione:
- di quelli annessi o contigui a stabilimenti, negozi, ecc.,
- di quelli utilizzati per il solo magazzinaggio di merci dell'impresa, senza presenza stabile di personale(ovviamente da denunciare l'inizio attiviti&#224; al fine di superare la presunzione di cessione o acquisto ai fini iva/imposte sui redditi per i beni esistenti nei luoghi dell'impresa)
- infine non sono considerate in ogni caso unit&#224; locali i depositi di merce dell'impresa custodite da terzi.

----------


## sabrinallt

Grazie davvero, 
sei stato davvero esauriente nel chiarire la differenza tra ul e sede operativa, 
però devo farti un'altra domanda...a proposito della tua frase : 
"Basta non denunciare nessuna attività svolta presso la sede legale (per la quale comunque si paga il diritto camerale sia che si svolga che non si svolga alcuna attività)." 
che significa esattamente?  
1) quando dovrò fare la denuncia attività devo utilizzare il modello s5, oppure direttamente il modello UL? 
2) oppure devo utilizzare il modello s5 senza indicare nessun esercizio attività e poi il modello ul in cui indicare l'attività esercitata?  
io credo di dovermi comportare nel secondo modo, ma tu era questo che intendevi? 
ciao

----------


## sabrinallt

ops...ho dimenticato una cosa....a proposito della dichiarazione relativa all'ul  sul sito della cciaa del mio comune, in una guida ho trovato questa frase riguardante le snc: 
ISTITUZIONE DI SEDE SECONDARIA
(artt. 2299, 2300 C.C.)
TERMINE: 30 giorni data atto
 codice atto: A03
 Modulo UL. La distinta dovrà essere *sottoscritta dal notaio* o da un amministratore o dal rappresentante preposto alla sede secondaria. 
e poi più in basso nella guida, a proposito del *REA* ho trovato: 
ISCRIZIONE UNITÀ LOCALE
TERMINE: 30 giorni dalla data di apertura
 codice atto: nessuno
 Modulo UL. La distinta dovrà essere sottoscritta da un legale rappresentante. 
Quindi vorrei sapere se per dichiarare una UL serve necessariamente il notaio o è solo una possibilità, inoltre l'iscrizione al REC è automatica conseguenza della dichiarazione di inizio attività?
Grazie e scusate se sono un pò prolissa ma mi interessa molto capire...

----------


## Contabile

Quello che LucZan ha voluto significarti &#232;: 
Puoi non attivare l'attivit&#224; presso la sede legale pur pagando per la stessa il relativo diritto camerale e puoi tramite modello UL e non S5 indicare un altro luogo dove eserciti l'attivit&#224;; anche per la UL ogni anno pagherai il relativo diritto.

----------


## sabrinallt

quindi non dovrò affatto utilizzare il modello s5 ma direttamente il modello ul? 
e la sede legale risulterà dal modello ul?

----------


## Contabile

I dati della sede legale e della UL risulteranno sulla visura o sul certificato camerale e nello specifico ti risulter&#224; la sede legale presso il comune X e la sede operativa (UL) presso il comune Y.

----------

